# 4 year old Maltese on Chicago Craigslist



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

There is a 4 year old Maltese on Chicago craigslist. I called and discussed rescue with the man who posted, but he did not want to hear about it. Maybe someone else can call and give this baby a home. Here is the listing:

4 Year Old Female Maltese for Older Woman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-31, 9:33AM CDT


My mother recently passed away. 

She got Baby Doll as a puppy about four years ago. She's been her constant companion ever since. 

She had walked her previous dogs every day, which got pretty hard with Chicago winters. It only took her a couple of weeks to train Baby Doll to use some pads in her kitchen. Wow - no more walking the dog in all kinds of weather! 

She's just plain trained to use the pads. She used them when we stayed all day at the nursing home, and she uses them at my apartment. She even uses them at the groomer. 

Amazingly enough, Baby Doll doesn't stop to go to the bathroom when she's walking outside. She doesn't know that's where other dogs do it (she may not think she's a dog?). 

Baby Doll is a great dog. She does bark at some strangers and some other dogs, but is otherwise a very quiet dog. She's playful, but wasn't too much to handle for my mother. 

Baby Doll is a healthy spayed all white female Maltese, about 4 years old, about 9 pounds, with long white hair (my mother didn't like a short cut). My mother groomed her herself until a few months ago. She is very good about getting groomed, either at home or at the groomer. 

If you or someone you love is looking for a great companion, Baby doll would fit the bill. For the obvious reasons she's only going to go to a good home. 

Reply to this message, or give me a call on my cell phone: 847-515-5031 

If you don't get me, keep trying. It's a little hectic right now. 

Mike


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not crazy about Craigslist myself. But he probably thinks he's capable of finding a good home for his late mother's dog himself. Who's to say he isn't. Maybe he feels he owes it to his mother to try. My sister took our mother's elderly diabetic cat. It was the last thing she promised our mom. :bysmilie:

But at least if he finds he can not, you've given him some options.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

He sounds like a caring concerned family member looking for a good home for his Mom's pup. Why would you want send him to a rescue? I'm just curious.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Puppymom-

I dont know how familar you are with craigslist, you never know who your dog is going to end up with, especially if you dont have good screening questions. There has been a rash of people "adopting" dogs and then reselling them for profit..or worse. I just wanted to make sure the dog ends up in a loving and responsible home.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I see. 

I guess craigslist must differ from area to area.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On craigslist in my area I also see a lot of ads where people say that their dog has to get a new home in a day or two and if he does not, he's going to the pound! That drives me crazy.


----------

